# Mold& Mildew in Vivariums



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

Now I know that springtails are the best way at removing this stuff naturally.
I'm wondering what else I can do to keep the viv from getting moldy. 
Also, Im looking for suggestions for backing material and a substrate that won't
Rot away. If there are forums / threads that anyone can recommend, please link it
For me. 

Thanks, 
Leaf.


----------



## martythefrogguy27 (Mar 11, 2013)

A fan

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

If you go with anything natural in a vivarium, it will eventually decompose, rot, and mold. Nothing you can do about it. Springs and isopods control it but due to the Vivs other requirements( lighting,water..etc) you don't have many if an options.


----------



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

as far as the soil rotting, is there a guildline as to how often the substrate needs to be changed?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Substrate should last the life of the tank if done correctly. This isnt like keeping reptiles or snakes where the substrate needs constant replacement. Everything should be self sustaining/cleaning in a viv for the most part.

Google "dendroboard ABG" and a few good threads should pop up. Searching ABG on the forums wont work because it isnt enough letters unfortunately. Someone needs to fix that! If you dont feel like reading those threads, I have been having good results using 50/50 orchid bark and charcoal, with leaves and a bit of sphagnum moss to keep moisture. I also use clay substrate mixed in, but that opens up an entire new can of worms of reading that needs to be done.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's a good thread on ABG mix:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63915-truth-about-abg-mix.html

You can make your own or buy it from vendors on the forum
Dendroboard.com - Sponsors


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

Mold appear to be unavoidable thing that everyone encounters. However, I've read a thread that stated using water mixed with ground cinnamon can eliminate the mold or fungus in a viv. Read the first page and see if it helps. Either way, the mix will be another useful tool for future use.http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/94180-mold-fungus-take-over.html


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Molds will bloom but eventually die back under most vivarium conditions, I recommend just waiting it out. I'm not sure I've ever seen mildew in a vivarium.


----------



## Dave II (Dec 18, 2011)

certain woods tend to mold more like grape vine ect.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Not my own post. I just found ths from one of the man resident experts, Ed.

"Organic substrates should be changed out when the substrate becomes compacted. This is when you start to see more saturation of the substrate. How frequently depends on a lot of things such as ability to fully drain, microfauna actions.... If your substrate ends up touching the water in the drainage layer, it will compact and go anaerobic faster requiring a more frequent change... "


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

At a local hydroponics shop, I found / use a product called Orchiata. It's an orchid bark from some new Zealand tree that will hold its structure 5 times longer than regular bark. Great product. B-) 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

morg said:


> At a local hydroponics shop, I found / use a product called Orchiata. It's an orchid bark from some new Zealand tree that will hold its structure 5 times longer than regular bark. Great product. B-)
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


Is that easily purchasable? The smithsonian uses Hydroton, a barrier, sphagnum moss as the substrate and live moss with Magnolia leaves as the top layer.
I keep hearing that at least long sphagnum has anti-fungal& anti-bacterial properties.. Also, since i've kept aquariums and know the importance of ecological "niche" when it comes to microbiology... I'm wondering if there is any Biological additive is available in order to keep bad- bacterial colonies from taking over the system. I've heard if ABG mix or the Substrate divider ever comes in direct contact with water, it will quickly turn anoxic . Please let me know. 

Thanks!
Leaf


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

I use Orchiata as a base substrate above my "dry" egg crate. Then, leaf litter. Hydroton can be used as a drainage area as egg crate does. I prefer floating egg crate because Hydroton is so heavy.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

In some vendors descriptions of abg mix they say it should last atleast 2 to 3 years before needing changed. But like others have stayed this depends on diffent factors like your drainage/ false bottom and what you have in and on it.


----------



## Pugmeister (Jun 12, 2013)

ORCHIATA IS MADE FROM ENDANGERED MONTEREY PINES! 

Orchiata is made from 100% pinus radiata see http://www.calwesttropical.com/index.php/categories/orchiata
I am always suspicious of vendors using Latin, it is used to hide, not convey information too often. 

Pinus radiata = (Cedros Island Pine, Guadalupe Island Pine, Insignis Pine, Monterey Pine, Radiata Pine) See:
Pinus radiata (Cedros Island Pine, Guadalupe Island Pine, Insignis Pine, Monterey Pine, Radiata Pine)
There you will read that Pinus radiata is Endangered. 

Randy Pugmeister


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Pugmeister said:


> ORCHIATA IS MADE FROM ENDANGERED MONTEREY PINES!
> 
> Orchiata is made from 100% pinus radiata see http://www.calwesttropical.com/index.php/categories/orchiata
> I am always suspicious of vendors using Latin, it is used to hide, not convey information too often.
> ...


Perhaps you failed to see what it's a cultivated lumber species and the bark is coming from New Zealand where it is an exotic species being farmed for lumber?


----------

